# Movers For Hire



## AaronSH (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys,
I noticed you don't have a resident mover! Lucky for you guys my company moves fish tanks. It's $2/Gal, and anything over 50km it's $5/km.
We are on the web at www.nashmoving.com or give us a call for a quote at 7783222462
You can check out our facebook! We've moved some big tanks. There's of pic of me in a 600gal acrylic monster. We don't go above 300gal for glass aquariums.

If you're moving your house we also provide free plastic crates (like frogboxes) for your move if your book at least 30 days in advance.


----------

